# HELP cockateal DIEING!!!!!!!



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

hi i have a cockateal and she has no energy looks to be dieing can any help please!!!


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

copme on some 1 must be able to help my girlfriend is in tears here please help her some 1


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

any details? age? health check?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

in the gecko said:


> copme on some 1 must be able to help my girlfriend is in tears here please help her some 1


a 24 hour vet


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

cooljules said:


> a 24 hour vet


Just what I was thinking too!


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

none of us have any credit and no phone box near our house


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

next door neighbour?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I dunno what you expect anyone on here to do about it. You need a vet. You need someone with veterinary medical training.

Marina


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

keep the bird warm and contact a vet. If you pmd me your address and deatils of the vets ect then i wouldnt mind phoning them and asking them to phone you back. 
Is this a sudden thing or has she been like this before?


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

You defo need to keep her warm and put her in a dark quiet space, keep her calm. Any changed recently that you can think of? Is she with a male? She may be egg bound?? My cockatiel looked in a terrible state because of a trapped egg but keeping her in the conditions stated above giving her plenty of fluids and a box she pulled through and is fine.

You need to contact a vet or bird specialist - they can advise you


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

in the gecko has contacted me and give me the details to phone the vet and her contact number and i have phoned the vets and they tried to contact her on the number she gave me but the number says unobtainable. 
Can you send me the right number and i will get the vets to contact you again


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

in the gecko said:


> none of us have any credit and no phone box near our house


 So how are you able to go online?
Troll alert folks.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> So how are you able to go online?
> Troll alert folks.


i had no fone for months and still online


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol i hadnt thought of that but there is a small chance it is a hacked WIFI connection.

Marina


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

is this not the same guy whose gecko was dying last week:devil:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i had no fone for months and still online


 How can you go online with no phone line?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> How can you go online with no phone line?


quite simple...
i had my fone wires cut straight through but that doesnt stop my internet


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fenwoman if your neighbour has a wireless account and has not password protected it, then it is very easy to surf for free.

Marina


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> How can you go online with no phone line?



I have a phoneline for my broadband , but i dont have a phone .


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

i have a usb modem lol


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

completely went off subject - hows the cockatiel??


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

she just had a heart attak inmy hands 

r.i.p


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> How can you go online with no phone line?


esay mo-tec vier usb port you can sit on the river back and surf :thumb:internet comes from the above.Saying Internet vier phone line,is like saying vinyl record to a youngster.You lose them at that point it's old school.

Mobile Internet Access - Mobile Internet - T Mobile


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

But no mobile credit surely means no internet connection too, right?

I'm sorry to hear about your cockatiel, but there wasn't anything that someone over the internet could have done for her... she needed someone with vet training to actually look at her.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooljules said:


> quite simple...
> i had my fone wires cut straight through but that doesnt stop my internet


 
I am confused. Firstly, why you had your phone lines cut through. By whom? And secondly, how you can get online with no phone line? When ,my phone line was down a couple of months ago, I couldn't get online either. So, how is it possible to get online if you have no phone line. <very confused>


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

wireless?:whistling2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Moosmoo i've said that i think three times now and no one is paying any attention.

Marina


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

negri21 said:


> I have a phoneline for my broadband , but i dont have a phone .


 but if you choose not to connect a phone to the line surely that is your choice. You could do so if you wanted to surely? Don't you make any phone calls to anyone?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I am confused. Firstly, why you had your phone lines cut through. By whom? And secondly, how you can get online with no phone line? When ,my phone line was down a couple of months ago, I couldn't get online either. So, how is it possible to get online if you have no phone line. <very confused>


workmen dug up my fone wires...and gas pipe










but didnt damage the one for the internet or tv


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> But no mobile credit surely means no internet connection too, right?.


You can have it the credit way.But my sister is paying soming around £20ish a month.And surfing every day,all day,at any time,as long as she wants.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

fenwoman it can be done - I had a termination notice and my phone line shut down on my land line for the past 2 months but my internet had worked fine all the way through - dont ask me how though lol!!!! Sorry to hear about the birdie - they go downhill fast without attention esp if not caught early enough with an aviary vets treatment


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I am confused. Firstly, why you had your phone lines cut through. By whom? And secondly, how you can get online with no phone line? When ,my phone line was down a couple of months ago, I couldn't get online either. So, how is it possible to get online if you have no phone line. <very confused>


You can get wireless mobile-phone-line based dongles to plug into your PC - these act like a wireless modem and connection.

No wired phone connection required.

However... I find it very, very foolish to NOT have a home wired phone. If there's an emergency I don't want to be worrying about whether my mobile is charged or has credit on it... I want to pick up the house phone and dial out straight away.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Moosmoo said:


> wireless?:whistling2:


i have wifi for some of my pc's but that didnt mean i could use the fone


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I find it very, very foolish to NOT have a home wired phone. If there's an emergency I don't want to be worrying about whether my mobile is charged or has credit on it... I want to pick up the house phone and dial out straight away.



You dont need credit on your phone to dial 999!! Its er free phone!

Marina


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww poor lil guy rip eace:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> You dont need credit on your phone to dial 999!! Its er free phone!
> 
> Marina


i dont dial 999, i use the other number.........


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

my laptop is on wireless and its nothing to do with my phoneline


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> You dont need credit on your phone to dial 999!! Its er free phone!
> 
> Marina


But 999 wouldn't have helped, say, this cockatiel... and if my mobile didn't have enough battery charge, no amount of credit would help either.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

hmm this isnt really the point of the thread is it....

r.i.p poor cockatiel


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I am confused. Firstly, why you had your phone lines cut through. By whom? And secondly, how you can get online with no phone line? When ,my phone line was down a couple of months ago, I couldn't get online either. So, how is it possible to get online if you have no phone line. <very confused>


My internet is comming vier a modem through my cable tv box.Nothing to do with phone line.phone line internet is prehistoric.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooljules said:


> workmen dug up my fone wires...and gas pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's cable isn't it? I was just thinking normal phone line. I only have one line in which is my broadband and phone line.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gazz said:


> My internet is comming vier a modem through my cable tv box.Nothing to do with phone line.phone line internet is prehistoric.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally someone who knew what i was on about!! no slooowwww adsl for me too!:2thumb:


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

look this thread was about my gfs bird not the internet lol
the bird was well looked after we had her out every day but sadly died earlyer today


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the thread like this but my curiosity was piqued big time. I couldn't see how someone could have internet yet not be able to phone anyone and in the main I still think there is summat fishy about the thread. It seems like a lot of gecko people seem to be having animals which are dying and they are unable to get to a vet.
Sorry it died though whatever it died of. How old was it?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> That's cable isn't it? I was just thinking normal phone line. I only have one line in which is my broadband and phone line.


yes you have adsl...

my normal fone wires were cut, but a i have cable, my internet goes fibreoptic to the house, not copper wires


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooljules said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! finally someone who knew what i was on about!! no slooowwww adsl for me too!:2thumb:


 Some people have no choice. Out here in the sticks there is no cable, no gas and no mains drainage. I consider myself lucky even to have broadband and we've only had that for the last 4 years.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

in the gecko said:


> look this thread was about my gfs bird not the internet lol
> the bird was well looked after we had her out every day but sadly died earlyer today


 We all said we were sorry it died. How old was it? What sex was it?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

this in the geckopost should be monitered by a mod please, inconsitencies in posting! many thanks


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> this in the geckopost should be monitered by a mod please, inconsitencies in posting! many thanks


 What do you mean? This is a cockatiel thread.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

the original poster has posted several argumentative posts, all turned out to be baloney, someone offered to call the vets for them ages ago, now a heart attck is being mentioned, hmmmmmmmm how do you come to that conclusion, honestly check the thread starters posts, its trouble and inconvenience


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> the original poster has posted several argumentative posts, all turned out to be baloney, someone offered to call the vets for them ages ago, now a heart attck is being mentioned, hmmmmmmmm how do you come to that conclusion, honestly check the thread starters posts, its trouble and inconvenience


yup....even our lass, llama girl said how did he know that, did he have a little bird ecg machine...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i smell a rat! quick feed him to the big snake!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> the original poster has posted several argumentative posts, all turned out to be baloney, someone offered to call the vets for them ages ago, now a heart attck is being mentioned, hmmmmmmmm how do you come to that conclusion, honestly check the thread starters posts, its trouble and inconvenience


 So my 6th sense was correct? What is it with these personality disorder people who post stuff like this? They should be banned off the forum and a complaint fired off to their ISP's.


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

my gf contacted her mum for your information and she woke her up she was that upset and her mum knows alot about birds and she explained what happend to her and she said it may have been a heart attak the bird died in a few seconds
lets all just forget it please its been sorted now and my gf says thanks to serz for offering to help out


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

why did the gf just not contact mother immediatly if mother was so knowladgable on bird, i many times have answered to one of your help topics as have other members only o be ignored


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> why did the gf just not contact mother immediatly if mother was so knowladgable on bird, i many times have answered to one of your help topics as have other members only o be ignored


i would have thought a heart attack would have been sudden, not building up hours before..but then im no bird vet


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cooljules said:


> i would have thought a heart attack would have been sudden, not building up hours before..but then im no bird vet


 
I agree from what was described an im no bird expert either seems more like some form of head trauma that lead to a fatal fit


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

a heart attack would of been sudden, a lot different from an annoying pointless poster that just drags it out for ages:whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I agree from what was described an im no bird expert either seems more like some form of head trauma that lead to a fatal fit


llamagirl said a fit more like, not a heart attack, she smarter than me...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

recovry from a fit would of been more of a probabilility though!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cooljules said:


> llamagirl said a fit more like, not a heart attack, she smarter than me...


 
yips i only thought that as my sis when we was younger dropped her hamster on its head it was quiet for a few hours then had a fit and died 

(the hamster was taken to the vets and given a jab but the shock of the fall and it landing on its head made it fit and die)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

alphakenny1 said:


> recovry from a fit would of been more of a probabilility though!


 
Not if it had flown into something and or was suffering from shock..........shock is a killer with most animals even humans and usually leads to a fatal or near fatal fit


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

im sensing i may be being a touch insensitive, but as hanging out here regular you see all the latest goings on and in my opinion the thread starter has issues:whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Not if it had flown into something and or was suffering from shock..........shock is a killer with most animals even humans and usually leads to a fatal or near fatal fit


llama girls fit!!!!:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

it may be so but having a go at them wont help the issues it will just fuel them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cooljules said:


> llama girls fit!!!!:flrt:


 
LOL jules behave mister i know you love llama girl :lol2:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

ffs the bird is dead, there is no soloution to this problem now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nopes thats very true there isnt : victory:


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

i had the bird in the palm of my hands and all of a sudden it started to shake with its wings spread then she closed her wings and everything just stoped
we thought we would see if any 1 on here could help befor contacting her mum as she was asleep and has work early hours of the morning
and me and my gf DO NOT have any issues at all
so if any 1 on here has any nasty comments id prefer you keep them to your selfs thanks


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

in the gecko said:


> i had the bird in the palm of my hands and all of a sudden it started to shake with its wings spread then she closed her wings and everything just stoped
> we thought we would see if any 1 on here could help befor contacting her mum as she was asleep and has work early hours of the morning
> and me and my gf DO NOT have any issues at all
> so if any 1 on here has any nasty comments id prefer you keep them to your selfs thanks


 
it does sound more like she had a fit of some kind if she was very quiet before what happened 

had she accidently flown into anything before hand or even something scare her into shock ?


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

not what i no of


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> llamagirl said a fit more like, not a heart attack, she smarter than me...



Better looking too. :lol2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

in the gecko said:


> i had the bird in the palm of my hands and all of a sudden it started to shake with its wings spread then she closed her wings and everything just stoped
> we thought we would see if any 1 on here could help befor contacting her mum as she was asleep and has work early hours of the morning
> and me and my gf DO NOT have any issues at all
> so if any 1 on here has any nasty comments id prefer you keep them to your selfs thanks


Just a question as it's been missed by the other posters.

How did your g/f contact her mum?
Couldn't you have used the same method to call a vet?

Oh and if anyone wants Tommys correct number I have it. 

Tom.
Did you know you can text a landline and it comes out as a voice message?
10p text could have helped contact a vet and I'm sure they would have called you back.: victory:


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

my gf pranked her mum that how


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P wee bird.............time this thread died too


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

in the gecko said:


> my gf pranked her mum that how


Don't you need credit to prank call?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Munkys Mummy said:


> R.I.P wee bird.............time this thread died too


 Er...why? If people still have things to say, why remove the ability to do so just because one person is bored with the conversation.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

in the gecko said:


> my gf pranked her mum that how


im assuming pranked is your word for what i call pipping my phone? where you let it ring so they will ring back, vets would have rung back if you had done the same to the vets number. mine have in the past when i have accidentally rung them.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Er...why? If people still have things to say, why remove the ability to do so just because one person is bored with the conversation.


Probably because this is either gonna turn into a thread where the more people who read it, the more people are likely to start saying stuff like they already have, which is going to escalate bad feelings etc.

And also, this thread really has run its course, its gone so off topic now. I mean its gone from being about a bird, to a massive discussion on who gets the internet how, and now to mobiles and credit.

And you do need at least enough money on your phone to call someone should they pick up, to prank call them, otherwise you just get the "You don't have enough credit to make that call" woman.


----------

